# 24h von München N-ER-FÜ-WÜ



## wotan_S_rache (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

also dann auch hier der Aufruf zur Gruppenbildung. 
Auch wir wollen nach München und dort eine 24h-Runde drehen.
Wir sind:

lowfat
schlupp
Florian
Chri
wotan_s_rache

und evtl. noch ein paar ältere Mitstreiter, die aber auf der Kippe stehen.
Deswegen und aus diesem Grund brauchen wir noch ein zwei Leute, die unsere Mannschaft verstärken wollen. Wie auch bei den WÜ-Leuten fahren wir mit Ambitionen los und sehen mal wo wir landen werden.

Da die Plätze sehr rar sind, hier nochmal der aufruf zur Dringlichkeit (ich würde gerne noch im Jan einen Achter melden).
Das ganze findet am 25.-26.06 statt. Hier der Link. Preis ca. 85 je Nase.  

Um das ganze ein wenig greifbarer zu machen, wollen wir uns vielleicht nächste Woche Mittwoch mal treffen, damit man auch weiss mit wem man den Tag verbringt. 

Vorschlag Mi 26.02.2005 Zeit 19h (zum Essen) irgendwo in ER.
Was sagt ihr dazu.

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (21. Januar 2005)

3 (Würzburg) + 5 (N/ER)= 8

Wie wär´s, wenn wir einen Frankenachter daraus machen  ... ?

Vorschlag Mi 26.02.2005 Zeit 19h beim "Brückenpaulus" (Pizzeria Romano, Schronfeld 74, 91054 Erlangen). Das ist beim OBI-Kreisel geradeaus über die große Kreuzung und hinter der Schwabachbrüche rechts rein. Leckere Knoblauchpepperonipizza  

lowfat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> 3 (Würzburg) + 5 (N/ER)= 8
> 
> Wie wär´s, wenn wir einen Frankenachter daraus machen  ... ?
> 
> ...



mist eigentlich meinte ich naechsten Mi: 26.01.2005 aber der brueckenpaulus hoert sich korrekt an. wie steht es mit dem rest, ist der termin ok?

ralf


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2005)

Also jetzt wollte ich mich mal bei Euch melden, aber da war Wotan schon schneller!   

Hoffe es kommt was zusammen!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt wollte ich mich mal bei Euch melden, aber da war Wotan schon schneller!
> 
> Hoffe es kommt was zusammen!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



lowfat hatte die blendende idee !!! es sieht so aus als ob wir uns mit den WÜ Leuten zusammentun, wird also sehr fränkisch. Alles weiter bald. 
d.h. wir sind acht und koennen draflosfahrn..
Ralf


----------



## Chri (23. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mist eigentlich meinte ich naechsten Mi: 26.01.2005 aber der brueckenpaulus hoert sich korrekt an. wie steht es mit dem rest, ist der termin ok?
> 
> ralf



hi 
also, 26.01 wäre bei mir in ordnung. muss bis 18:30 arbeiten, also wäre 19:00 durchaus ok.
ich bin der meinung, man sollte sich *vor* der anmeldung mal zusammensetzen, nicht dass man dabei auf irgendwelche probleme stösst, die man berücksichtigen sollte!!!
auch das spricht also für den 26.01.

chris


----------



## schlupp (23. Januar 2005)

Ist für mich mehr als Ok. Liegt bei mir ja vor der Tür.  
Da muss ich zweimal umfallen, und bin schon fast wieder vorbei  

Termin ist auch bestens.

Gruß Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2005)

ok, ich she das genauso, dass wir uns mal vor der meldung zusammentrinken sollten. vorallem muss man sich dann nicht dauernd die finger blau schreiben.

ich weiss nur nich wie unsere WÜ Kollegen Zeit haben, ist vielleicht aber kurzfristig. auf jeden fall habe ich ja mit votec kontakt aufgenommen, da hier genau das dreikoepfige potential was uns noch gefehlt hat steckt. ich werde heute abend mal ihm telefonieren.

ich denke aber das geht gut zusammen. alles weitere in kuerze. 
nichts destotrotz werdeich diese woche anmelden und ueberweise. schreibt mir mal eure namen als PM, denn unsere nicks sind wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so gut auf der anmeldeund.

Fahrt weiter !!
Ralf


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Januar 2005)

So, um nicht alles über PM machen zu müssen, wir werden versuchen am 26.01. mit in der Pizza zu sein, den Rest weiss wotan schon!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (23. Januar 2005)

moin
ich hatte ja Stefan schon das angebot gemacht als betreuer da zu sein,also essen,zeiten usw. nach schaun
er hat mich heut angerufen und mir bescheid gesagt,
ich wäre auf jedenfall mit dabei,
ob ich das mittwoch zeitlich schaff mal schaun, weil es 125km sind und ich erst 17uhr feierabend habe

im 8er sollte das ganze ohne probleme gehen
ich bin letztes jahr in münchen 4er gefahren,alle 3runden abgewechselt,also etwa 40-45min.
ich hoffe mal die verpflegung ist dieses jahr besser,weil letztes jahr war sich echt unter aller sau,für nudeln ewig angestanden und nicht viel bekommen und bananen hat man nur kleine stückchen bekommen,aber das hat selbst der veranstalter eingesehen das das in die hose gegangen ist

licht sollte auch nicht das prob sein,ich bin mit ner 5W mirage gefahren hat gelangt,da die strecke so schon gut ausgeleuchtet ist

ich hoffe nur es regnet nicht denn es sind einige üble kopfsteinpflaster und wiesen teilstücke dabei,
fully wäre bei der strecke auf alle fälle angebracht wer die wahl hat( ich hab mir mit meim slr und ht den arsch wund gesessen    )

so das sollte erstmal als lesestoff reichen 

MfG Steffen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2005)

HI Steffen, 

du stehst nun erstmal fest als Teilnehmer mit drauf.. wenn es 'nur' für den Betreuer langt - seis drum. ich freu mich sehr, dass wir wirklich acht zusammengebracht haben. 

ich glaube, deine Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr wird uns sehr helfen, auch wenn es diesen Mi nicht klappt. Wir wollen ja erstmal nur die ersten schritte abkarten und dann weitersehen. danach kann man die treffen auch mal guenstiger legen. ich denke wir sollten auch ab und an mal zu einem biketrailaustausch in die entsprechend andere Region fahren. Wir haben ja hier auch einen Exil-Würzburger (Florian) in unseren Reihen.

Also Leutchen bis bald mal
und um hier ein bekanntes Sig. zu wiederholen 
'ich bin glücklich'
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ....Also Leutchen bis bald mal
> und um hier ein bekanntes Sig. zu wiederholen
> 'ich bin glücklich'
> Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

>



haehae .... 
also Leute, Daumen drücken, damit Franken II an den Start gehen kann.
Ralf


----------



## Der Jannebär (24. Januar 2005)

So, da will ich mich auch mal für Mittwoch anmelden.   

Freue mich das es so schnell geklappt hat, 

Bis dann, Jan.   

(Jetzt hab ich es in´s Forum geschafft, bin aber leider selten Online da es mir immer noch an einem PC mangelt.)


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. Januar 2005)

na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel erfolg.
Top 3 müsste schon gehen, oder?

Ride on


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel erfolg.
> Top 3 müsste schon gehen, oder?
> 
> Ride on



bisher gibts nur drei achter, dann sollte das machbar sein


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2005)

coole sache.

hab mir auch schon überlegt als zuschauer/ betreuer mal da mitzumachen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coole sache.
> 
> hab mir auch schon überlegt als zuschauer/ betreuer mal da mitzumachen ;-)
> 
> ...



franken die franken anfeuern sind immer willkommen. .-)


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2005)

hehe denk ich mir ;-)

coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coole sache.
> 
> hab mir auch schon überlegt als zuschauer/ betreuer mal da mitzumachen ;-)
> 
> ...




Jo, das wäre cool!


----------



## SteffenScott (24. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coole sache.
> 
> hab mir auch schon überlegt als zuschauer/ betreuer mal da mitzumachen ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee



muss man erlebt haben,du bist doch sicherlich auch schon wombach mitgefahren,da sind schon super zuschauer,aber das is nix gegen münchen

da is ja ein kurzer hang der verdammt steil ist, aber nur ca. 15m
wenn du den ohne absteigen hochkommst drehen die zuschauer fast durch   


unter die ersten 3 wird sehr sehr schwer,aber mal schaun
man sollte ja immer positiv denken


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> unter die ersten 3 wird sehr sehr schwer,aber mal schaun
> man sollte ja immer positiv denken



mann hat schon pferde kotzen sehen  schaun mer einfach mal


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mann hat schon pferde kotzen sehen  schaun mer einfach mal




...ja dann last uns mal kotzen!  

Gruß, Stefan!   





...unter die Top 3? Sonst geht´s Dir gut? ​


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> ...
> im 8er sollte das ganze ohne probleme gehen
> ich bin letztes jahr in münchen 4er gefahren,alle 3runden abgewechselt,also etwa 40-45min.
> ...



Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, geht die Strecke auch über die BMX Strecke. D.h. wir dürfen jetzt alle noch ein paar Jumps üben oder?   Speziell Infos über mögliche Unterbringung, Wechselzone, wie habt Ihr Euch verständigt, ... können uns weiterbringen. 
Klar wollen wir unter die ersten drei. Qualität kommt von quälen   
lowfat


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Januar 2005)

Ja das wir uns alle richtig reinhängen versteht sich doch von selbst!   

Den Rest können wir doch auch ganz gut am Mittwoch auskaspern.... interessieren würde es mich aber auch brennend!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das wir uns alle richtig reinhängen versteht sich doch von selbst!



Leute leute, wenn wir uns noch fuenf Monate so anfeuern, dann schaffen wir ja noch den zweiten Platz  Qualität ist nicht immer quälen 

Habt ihr schon bemerkt, dass uns Coffee den Threadnamen erweitert hat??

Ralf


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Leute leute, wenn wir uns noch fuenf Monate so anfeuern, dann schaffen wir ja noch den zweiten Platz  Qualität ist nicht immer quälen ....


 
but....the second place is the first loser!   



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ....Habt ihr schon bemerkt, dass uns Coffee den Threadnamen erweitert hat??
> 
> Ralf



Ja, gerade eben, hab mich schon tierisch gefreut, so als WÜ´er!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (24. Januar 2005)

bei der bmx strecke solltest du dir nicht zu viel versprechen
ist nen etwas breiter single trail und gut is
wir hatten unser lager gleich bei der wechselzone,nur höchstens 100m wech
hats halt wie bvei der formel 1 so zusagen ne boxengasse wo du dich auf beiden seiten hinstellen kannst, ca. 20m lang

am besten ist es wenn man sein teamfahrer schon vorher sieht wenn er in die halle reinfährt wo die wechselzone ist und dann langsam losfährt und er ein an rücke oder so "abklatscht"
denn ne berührung muss sein

und zum platz,die typen neben uns hatte ne rollte und nen mtb drauf und ständig is einer drauf gefahren,da war nix mit schlafen
aber 1etage tiefer sind nur klos usw. keine teams,da hat man ruhe
am besten wäre es schon freitag anzureisen damit man nich die hinterste ecke bekommt und wer weis wie weit laufen muss zum start
denn in der olympia halle is fahrverbot und man wird ständig angemotzt
zwischenzeiten hängen auch da vorn und essen und trinken gibt es da
von daher möglichst früh anreisen

was mir halt sehr zu schaffen gemacht hat,war das kopfsteinpflatser und dann is da der ien ebrg ca. 3/4 anstieg kopfsteinpflatser,da hab ich ziemlich zeit verloren
man hat auch nen teilstück ca. 1km wenn es hoch kommt schön geteert wo man sich ausruhen kann
denn man muss bei der strecke sehr viel schalten was auch anstrengt mit der zeit,da freut man sich über jede gerade die einen nicht durchrüttelt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2005)

Falls wir einen Platz bekommen, werde ich auf jeden fall freitags anreisen um eben solche sachen wie platz etc. zu sondieren. wir brauchen ja nicht alle schon da sei, aber alles andere besprechen wir mi.

@SteffenScott ich hab es noch immer nicht ganz kapiert. wirst du nun mitfahren oder 'nur' Betreuer sein. wenn zweiteres, dann gilt dies hiermit als aufruf in die runde noch einen willigen fahrer zu organisieren.

Ralf


----------



## schlupp (24. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht sollten wir als Teamnamen eindach "NERFÜWÜ" nehmen,. klingt doch unheimlich creativ, und kaum einer wüßte was das eigentlich sein soll  

keep on riding

Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir als Teamnamen eindach "NERFÜWÜ" nehmen,. klingt doch unheimlich creativ, und kaum einer wüßte was das eigentlich sein soll
> 
> keep on riding
> 
> Schlupp



da die anmeldung schon raus ist, laesst sich auch der name leider nicht mehr ändern. ihr muesst nun mit Franken II leben....

sollten wir vielleicht mal klären, ob wir noch betreuer (schrauber) brauchen?


----------



## Chri (25. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> da die anmeldung schon raus ist, laesst sich auch der name leider nicht mehr ändern. ihr muesst nun mit Franken II leben....
> 
> sollten wir vielleicht mal klären, ob wir noch betreuer (schrauber) brauchen?



hi ralf,
ich danke dir, dass die anmeldung schon raus ist und somit schlupps toller vorschlag nicht berücksichtigt wird!!! DANKE!!

Betreuer wäre net schlecht, da findet sich bestimmt jemand. schrauber ist schlupp!!!!!  

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi ralf,
> ich danke dir, dass die anmeldung schon raus ist und somit schlupps toller vorschlag nicht berücksichtigt wird!!! DANKE!!
> 
> Betreuer wäre net schlecht, da findet sich bestimmt jemand. schrauber ist schlupp!!!!!
> ...



schlupp soll fahren und sich nicht die finger schmutzig machen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Januar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir als Teamnamen eindach "NERFÜWÜ" nehmen,. klingt doch unheimlich creativ, und kaum einer wüßte was das eigentlich sein soll
> 
> keep on riding
> 
> Schlupp



Genau diese Saublöde Idee kam mir anhand der Überschrift gestern auf dem Klo auch!    Aber da die Anmeldung schon raus ist, habe ich den Gedanken sofort wieder verworfen. Allerdings könnte man da dann auch auf eine Schlimmer Nerfüwü-Hirnkrankheit beim Team schließen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (25. Januar 2005)

eigentlich will ich lieber nur betreuer sein,aber wenn sich keiner mehr finden sollte fahr ich natürlich gern mit
im 8er is das ja nicht so anstrengend

mir fehlt halt die zeit zum training das is das problem aber wie gesagt wenn sich keiner finden sollte fahr ich


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich will ich lieber nur betreuer sein,aber wenn sich keiner mehr finden sollte fahr ich natürlich gern mit
> im 8er is das ja nicht so anstrengend
> 
> mir fehlt halt die zeit zum training das is das problem aber wie gesagt wenn sich keiner finden sollte fahr ich



na das ist doch ein wort.... klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (25. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch ein wort.... klasse



oder sagen wir mal so.
eventuell hab ich bis ende februar das geld für nen gescheites fully und dann mach ich auf alle fälle mit
also ne 100%ige zusage könnt ich event. in 4 wochen geben,abwarten,wenn sich bis dahin niemand gefunden hab


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> oder sagen wir mal so.
> eventuell hab ich bis ende februar das geld für nen gescheites fully und dann mach ich auf alle fälle mit
> also ne 100%ige zusage könnt ich event. in 4 wochen geben,abwarten,wenn sich bis dahin niemand gefunden hab



ich sehe das jetzt auch nicht mehr so kritisch. wir sind ja jetzt 7 und einen auf verdacht kann man schon machen. es wäre nur mist gewesen acht zu melden und noch vier leute zu brauchen. zur not setzen wir einen anhalter aufs rad, den wir auf der autobahnraststaette aufsammeln 

... an was ihr so denkt wenn ihr aufm klo seid ...


----------



## lowfat (25. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe das jetzt auch nicht mehr so kritisch. wir sind ja jetzt 7 und einen auf verdacht kann man schon machen. es wäre nur mist gewesen acht zu melden und noch vier leute zu brauchen. zur not setzen wir einen anhalter aufs rad, den wir auf der autobahnraststaette aufsammeln
> 
> ... an was ihr so denkt wenn ihr aufm klo seid ...



Ich werde mal auf Verdacht meinen potentiellen Kandidaten ansprechen. Wenn er mitfahren würde, würde der Kelch Alterspräsident   an mir vorbeigehen - puhhh.
Kann sein, daß ich moren ein paar Minuten später komme. Ich habe noch einen Termin bis 18:00 in Forchheim und weiß nicht, ob ich da pünktlich rauskomme.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich will ich lieber nur betreuer sein,aber wenn sich keiner mehr finden sollte fahr ich natürlich gern mit
> im 8er is das ja nicht so anstrengend
> 
> mir fehlt halt die zeit zum training das is das problem aber wie gesagt wenn sich keiner finden sollte fahr ich



Ich liebe diese Entschloßenheit!   

Wie ich ihn mittlerweile kenne hat er in drei Wochen schon ein Fully!   

(Ich bin in letzter Zeit aber wieder frech!   )

Wegen trainieren, da bin ich auch fest am überlegen wie ich das schaffen soll. Aber ich trainiere schon seid Tagen wie die Sau! Allerdings nur "menthal"!   

Grüße an alle, bis später! Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

Wir wachsen ....

gerade hat mir jack einen seiner radl kollegen empfohlen, der gerne mit uns durch den olympiapark fahren würde. 

@schlupp: vielleicht kennst du ihn ja, heisst: Vladimir

ich werde nachher mal kontakt aufnehmen und ihn für heute abend einladen.

Grrr Ralf


----------



## SteffenScott (26. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diese Entschloßenheit!
> 
> Wie ich ihn mittlerweile kenne hat er in drei Wochen schon ein Fully!



ganz so schnell gehts nicht,ich erzähl dir das heut abend oder morgen warum,
muss ja nich jeder wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Januar 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ganz so schnell gehts nicht,ich erzähl dir das heut abend oder morgen warum,
> muss ja nich jeder wissen



Passt schon! Kannst Du kochen?   

Sind gerade vom Stammtisch gekommen, das ist schon eine lustige Truppe geworden. Bin ja mal gespannt wenn wir das erste mal alle zusammen trainieren!   Jetzt müssen wir aber mal Jan´s Bike etwas aufrüsten, Reifen waren wir heute schon holen! 
Und zum aufwärmen dann den Marathon in Würzburg?   

Grüße an alle, Stefan  

Apropo Fotos, ich wollte den Stammtisch eigentlich heute bebildern, so als das Erste, aber wie gesagt.... Seid ich auf den Kopf gefallen bin geht schon mal was verloren. Sollte Hirn mal neu installieren!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt wenn wir das erste mal alle zusammen trainieren!   Jetzt müssen wir aber mal Jan´s Bike etwas aufrüsten, Reifen waren wir heute schon holen!
> Und zum aufwärmen dann den Marathon in Würzburg?



bald bald, wenns mal wieder ein wenig waermer wird, denn martin ist gerade am schwaecheln  wegen der grade... da wir jetzt ja richtig prof-verstaerkung bekommen haben denke ich: wir werden gut durchkommen.

wegen aufwärmen:auch unser marathon in trieb ist schon im April und ich denke für jeden was dabei..... einfach in die sig kucken.

bis zum naechsten mal
Ralf


----------



## SteffenScott (27. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Passt schon! Kannst Du kochen?



können schon,nur ist das da drin in der halle nicht erlaubt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Februar 2005)

So Junges weiter gehts, nachdem die Anmeldung durch sind und wir uns ja schon über evtl. einheitliche tracht unterhalten haben hat der schlupp was organisiert: trikot und hose zum Selbstkostenpreis(ca. 60). Der Clou: wir koennen entweder die vorder oder rueckseite nach unserem wunsch bedrucken lassen. ich bin für die rückseite (die sieht man besser) und habe deshalb auch gleich mal auf der vorlage den platz auf dem rücken frei gemacht.
schauts euch das ganze mal an und bringt mir vorschläge für das logo. der einfachheithalber sollte es schwarz und weiss bleiben. da wir aber eh eine rote unterlage haben und der frankenrechnen weiss rot ist. koennte man doch den teamnamen mit dem rechen drauf machen. VORSCHLÄGE !!!!
Wir muessen uns bis Ostern entscheiden und uns dann auch über die jeweiligen groessen einigen! hierzu muessen wir uns vieleicht mal zur anprobe treffen, denn schlupp kann muster mitbringen. 
wenn jemand noch bedarf an weiteren klamotten hat (langearmtrikots, lange hose etc....) dann koennen wir dies auch im rahmen dieser bestellung tun.
in persoenlich fahre zur zeit drinnen das hemd und dies hose aus der vorjahreskollektion und bin mit der qualität überaus zufrieden! Zu diesem Preis bekommen wir so schnell glaube ich nix besseres mit aufdruck.







so nun haut mal rein !!!
Ralf


----------



## schlupp (5. Februar 2005)

Hi Ralf,
das geht ja schneller als die Feuerwehr. Vielen lieben Dank für die Post. Werde mich nachher mal am Basteln versuchen.

@all:  Zwecks den Trikots: Falls ihr noch nen Sponsor zur Hand habt, der sein Logo gut bietend verkaufen möcht(immerhin 24STD bewegte Reklame  ) könnten wir uns die Trikots ja so finanzieren lassen. Ansonsten seit kreativ, muss Vorschläge halt in der Woche vor OStern haben. Qualität ist Spitze( Nalini Leder, das beste was ich je hatte!)
Außerdem ist es verdammt stylisch als TEam im gleichen Look aufzufahren.
Einzige Bedingung: Mein CHef hätte gern ein Manschaftsphoto für den Shop. Aber das sollte ja machbar sein.
Der Chri hat noch ein Foto von der aktuellen Collektion, so wie die Farben in natura rüberkommen. Also lassts krachen und seit etwas creativ!

So long
Schlupp

Keep on training


----------



## Chri (5. Februar 2005)

ich danke dir, ralf, für diese mail.
ich habe gerade 20 min versucht die dummen bilder von mir in dem trikot ins netz zu stellen, aber ich hab's net geschafft.   schick mir mal ne mail, wie des richtig geht. danke.
schlupp sagte gestern zu mir, dass wir evtl. noch einen weiteren sponsor aufs trikot machen könnten, wenn einer einen weiß!!

also, hat jemand noch wen parat, der gerne geld für logo loswerden will???
wäre nicht schlecht, denn dadurch würden die trikots für uns nur noch billiger!!!

naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Februar 2005)

wir koennen uns ja mal bei Ebay reinstellen.... ist vielleicht aber doch zu nuttig.


----------



## Chri (6. Februar 2005)

hi jungs.
hier nun die fotos des trikotsatzes in original farbe.
dank ralf hab ich es endlich geschafft!!!
wie gesagt, "unsere trikots" wären im neuen design. farben sehen aber gleich aus. schauts euch halt mal an. meinungen dazu sind erwünscht!!!









so, dann lasst mal hören...

kommentare über die person, die das trikot trägt sind zu unterlassern!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> kommentare über die person, die das trikot trägt sind zu unterlassern!!



mann oh mann da fällt es mir séhr schwer keinen kommetar abzugeben.....
junge junge welch .....
ralf

ps versucht nicht heute radzufahren ausser ihr habt kufen dran. wir (florian und ich) haben uns nach zwei kilometern schon achtmal auf die nase fallen lassen und haben dann den wald verlassen.


----------



## Chri (6. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon achtmal auf die nase fallen lassen.



wie sagt man doch gleich: kleine sünden bestraft der liebe gott sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mann oh mann da fällt es mir sehr schwer keinen kommetar abzugeben.....
> junge junge welch .....
> ralf
> 
> ps versucht nicht heute radzufahren ausser ihr habt kufen dran. wir (florian und ich) haben uns nach zwei kilometern schon achtmal auf die nase fallen lassen und haben dann den wald verlassen.



...man bin ich froh das hier in Würzburg nix vom Himmel fällt! 
Das Trikot..... es ist rot!   Aber gut, bin verheiratet und kann mich unterordnen!   

Gruß, Stefan   


Anbei noch zwei Fotos vom Schneechaostag 02.01., morgens um 09:00 Uhr. Blick aus dem Küchenfenster. Seid dem kam auch nix mehr von oben!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...man bin ich froh das hier in Würzburg nix vom Himmel fällt!
> Das Trikot..... es ist rot!   Aber gut, bin verheiratet und kann mich unterordnen!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan
> ...



verstehe nicht: SCHNEECHAOSTAG???? wosn da schnee :-()
verwirrt: Ralf


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> verstehe nicht: SCHNEECHAOSTAG???? wosn da schnee :-()
> verwirrt: Ralf



Wir waren gerade beim Frühstücken und im Radio kam die ganze Zeit "...._dudell...dudell..._  Schneechaos in ganz Bayern!   ..... Bis zu 2m Neuschnee  ....Im Kreis Würzburg ist ein Bus verunglückt  .... _dudell...dudell..._ " Auf Schnee ist der bestimmt nicht ausgerutscht!    Da mußte ich die Sonne einfach fotofieren und hab es dann an Antenne Bayern geschickt, die wollten es fast nicht glauben! 5°C, Sonne, trocken, wir freuten uns über dieses "Chaoswetter"!

Ideales Bikewetter!    Nur schraub ich immer noch an meiner Krippe!   Immer noch die selbe vom Treffen in der Pizza!   Nix mit biken....   

Aber mal schauen wie´s nächste Woche wird, hab ja schon 18.00 Schluß, da könnte man ja dann noch mal.......  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## schlupp (6. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Das Trikot..... es ist rot!



Naja, aber es ist schon auch eine Menge blau dabei, oder?  

Vielleicht könne wir ja eine Einzelanfertigung in negativ Farbdesign machen, nur für dich. Du bist dann so etwas wie der Libero im Volleyball  

Aber die Farbe hat auch was gutes!(Sprech ich asu Erfahrung): es sticht immer aus der Menge raus, und du erkennst deine Pappnasen immer sofort  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> .....Du bist dann so etwas wie der Libero im Volleyball....



Wie, Wat?   Volleylibero?

Muß zugeben auf den "Echtzeit"-Bildern sieht es schon gar nicht mehr so.... rot aus. Hab a´weng a Rot-allerschie! Hab mich nach 10 min aber daran gewöhnt gehabt.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Muß zugeben auf den "Echtzeit"-Bildern sieht es schon gar nicht mehr so.... rot aus. Hab a´weng a Rot-allerschie! Hab mich nach 10 min aber daran gewöhnt gehabt.



ich geb ja zu: wir hätten doch noch ein paar mark mehr ins Model stecken sollen, dann wäre dir das rot noch viel weniger aufgefallen - wetten !


----------



## ND! (6. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ps versucht nicht heute radzufahren ausser ihr habt kufen dran. wir (florian und ich) haben uns nach zwei kilometern schon achtmal auf die nase fallen lassen und haben dann den wald verlassen.


ja ralf, wirst du jetzt weich?   

ich habs mir heut mal richtig gegeben. war grad 3,5h biken, den gesamten hetzles-kamm. SAUGEIL!
ok, ein paar passagen hab ich geschoben. und ich war auch recht froh, als ich wieder zu haus unter der dusche war. 
einmal hab ich mich auch ordentlich gepackt, den rest kommt ich irgendwie abfangen. gleich unten am atzelsberg auf ner breiten schotterpiste. war doch irgendwie verdammt glatt das eis 

aber so lang und anstrengend war der hetzles wirklich noch nie ... aber nach über 2 wochen bike-abstinenz musste das jetzt einfach sein ...


----------



## SteffenScott (6. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ideales Bikewetter!    Nur schraub ich immer noch an meiner Krippe!   Immer noch die selbe vom Treffen in der Pizza!   Nix mit biken....
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



was einen nich umbringt macht ein nur härter,also stell dich nich so an   

und zu den rot,das wird sicherlich nicht auffallen beim 24h rennen, wir dachten auch gut gelbe trikots mit weiss schwarz(ibc dimb racing team) wird ja keiner weiter haben,aber da musste man schon genau hinschaun ob der teampartner angerast kommt oder nen unbekannter


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ja ralf, wirst du jetzt weich?



 nee, hier im wald war echt nix zu holen. alle beweglichen 
hindernisse haben uns angesehen, als ob wir bestimmt nicht ganz dicht
sind. bei uns war alles ein einziges stück eis. ich denke, wenn 
die witterung weiter so bleibt, dann brauchen wir es am di nicht
hier versuchen (ausser ich geh mit einem eimerchen salz vorraus,
was aber die armen baeume und foersterchen nicht so gerne haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (6. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> alle beweglichen
> hindernisse haben uns angesehen, als ob wir bestimmt nicht ganz dicht
> sind.


so gings mir auch. haben alle ziemlich seltsam geschaut. unterhalb vom hetzles (auf nem "nebenberg") hab ich zwei reiter getroffen. der eine meinte nur "sowas hab ich hier oben ja noch nie erlebt"  

die breiten wege sind hier auch nur sehr schwer und langsam fahrbar. alles ziemlich vereist. oben am hetzles ging es einigermassen, da war größtenteils überfrohrener schnee. aber die tour heut hätt ich nachts auch nicht unbedingt fahren wollen, da übersieht man schon leicht ne glatte stelle denk ich ...


----------



## schlupp (6. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> größtenteils überfrohrener schnee. ...


ich glaub jetzt weißt du, was ich mit anstrengender Hetzlestour gemeint hatte. 
Hatte gestern ungefähr das selbe Erlebniss. Der überfrohrene Schnee hatte etwas von Sandstrand mit tiefem trockenen Sand. Mit dem Rad nicht wirklich fahrbar, und zur Fuß tritt man auf der Stelle.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Februar 2005)

gebt mal einen kommentar ab.

so...







oder so ...






wobei es sich hier um einen entwurf handelt. die schrift müsste man auf jeden fall lesbar machen. ungefähr so wie die orginalschrift des radladens, sonst kann man da nix lesen

ralf


----------



## Chri (7. Februar 2005)

den ersten vorschlag find ich besser. das runde gefällt mir net so. 
warum nehmen wir für die schrift nicht so ne altdeutsche schrift. das würde bestimmt gut aussehen.
 ich hab unten mal zwei besispiel angehängt.

chris


----------



## schlupp (7. Februar 2005)

Also erstens kann men bei einer offiziellen Flagge nicht viel abschauen(und das einzige was gleich ist, ist nun mal die Flagge), und zweitens sind wir auch nicht die Pizzaplaudertruppe. 
Das heißt, unsere Logowahl ist hier nicht anzufechten!

So long
Schlupp

@ RAlf: finde auch die erste VErsion besser, nur der optische Gabelbruch müßte noch beseitigt werden. Vielleicht können wir noch die 24Std noch mit einbauen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Februar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> die Grundidee liegt hier ja wohl eindeutig bei Franken BC siehe Avatar.



also ich muss dem schlupp recht geben, da ich nicht glaube, dass du oder wer auch immer den du kennst den frankenrechen erfunden hast. 

lass doch einfach mal die flamer-aktionen und gut ists.


@schlupp: das ding ist handgemalt mit paint, soll natürlich noch überarbeitet werden.... das mit den 24h ist ne gute idee.

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (7. Februar 2005)

@Ralf:
Man könnte ja doch das runde Wappen nehmen, und da noch eine Uhr darüber legen(so als Ziffernblatt sozusagen). Weiß aber nicht, on das wirkt?!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (7. Februar 2005)

Ich würde das Wappen so lassen und die Uhr in die Laufräder einbauen. Ein Laufrad = 12h. 2 Laufräder = 24 h. Clever, gell?


----------



## schlupp (7. Februar 2005)

Klingt net schlecht. Und wir könnten in das Wappen noch 8 kleine Krönchen)oder Radhelme  ) mit einbauen (in Anlegung an viele Burgwappen), dann kann uns keiner mehr sagen wir hätten was geklaut. Wofür die Krönchen stehen ist ja klar, oder?

So long
Schlupp(der aus Langeweile gerade kreativ zu sein versucht)


----------



## Florian (7. Februar 2005)

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## schlupp (7. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon?


Nett schlecht Herr Specht. Jetzt müßte man nur das Bike noch etwas stilisiern(schreibt man des so????), weil so detailgetreu kommt das auf dem Trikot net Rüber. Aber es gibt doch diese Sportstrichfiguren, die alle Disziplinen darstellen. Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch ein MTB-ler, oder?


So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon?



jo des is cool des Rad muss Berghoch am besten in der mittleren Zinne und nen anderer Still von Rad. Comicmässig und ne andere Schrift  
dann könnt ihr optisch Franken würdig vertreten.


----------



## Florian (7. Februar 2005)

Das Bike ist jetzt etwas größer und hat ein paar Details weniger. So ein Sportpiktogramm fürs Biken hab ich nicht finden können, bzw. das eine was ich gefunden hab, sieht zu sehr nach Rennrad aus.


----------



## Chri (7. Februar 2005)

na, das schaut doch schon sehr gut aus.
noch ein paar veränderungen bei schrift etc. und das ding ist echt gut.
ich werd mich auch mal hinspielen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Februar 2005)

Ja da geht man mal für paar Stunden arbeiten und schon kommt man mit dem lesen nicht mehr nach!   

Das Logo sieht ja mal echt krativ aus, finde es toll! Will Eure Phase nicht stören, malt schön weiter, ich gehe mir was zu essen machen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## schlupp (8. Februar 2005)

So dürfte das mit dem Bike gehen. Für die Schrift wäre wichtig, das sie einen weißen Rahmen hat. Schaut Euch mal das Foto vom Cri mit dem TRikot an. Da hat die Schrift vom Radshop Logo auch nen weißen Rand. Das wirkt dann auch im rot gut und geht dann an den Stellen, wo es die schwarzen STellen vom Wappen überläuft nicht unter.

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Februar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> jo des is cool des Rad muss Berghoch am besten in der mittleren Zinne und nen anderer Still von Rad. Comicmässig und ne andere Schrift
> dann könnt ihr optisch Franken würdig vertreten.



hi shaun palmer jr,

ich würde vorschlagen du hätlst dich einfach aus der diskussion heraus. denn du fährst weder mit, noch geht es dich etwas an. lass die jungs hier einfach in ruhe ihr ding machen, und fertig. such dir nen anderen spielplatz.

grüße coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi shaun palmer jr,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen du hätlst dich einfach aus der diskussion heraus. denn du fährst weder mit, noch geht es dich etwas an. lass die jungs hier einfach in ruhe ihr ding machen, und fertig. such dir nen anderen spielplatz.
> 
> grüße coffee



danke coffee, ich glaube das musste dem flameboy mal gesagt werden !!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi shaun palmer jr,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen du hätlst dich einfach aus der diskussion heraus. denn du fährst weder mit, noch geht es dich etwas an. lass die jungs hier einfach in ruhe ihr ding machen, und fertig. such dir nen anderen spielplatz.
> 
> grüße coffee



na Du Mama fängst scho wieder an zu stänkern...aber gut mit dir würde ich ja net mal am Faschingsdienstag spielen. TUNE lieber mal dei Hirn als dei Fahrrad (bringt mehr) und mach net die Leute dumm an. 
Ich hab lediglich gesagt das des Logo unseren ziemlich ähnlich sieht und ich net möchte das es da ne Verwechselung gibt oder noch schlimmer das die Leutz denken wir gehören zusammen. 
Ausserdem hab ich ja sogar gemeint das der eine Vorschlag ziemlich gut ist...


----------



## Coffee (8. Februar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> na Du Mama fängst scho wieder an zu stänkern...aber gut mit dir würde ich ja net mal am Faschingsdienstag spielen. TUNE lieber mal dei Hirn als dei Fahrrad (bringt mehr) und mach net die Leute dumm an.
> Ich hab lediglich gesagt das des Logo unseren ziemlich ähnlich sieht und ich net möchte das es da ne Verwechselung gibt oder noch schlimmer das die Leutz denken wir gehören zusammen.
> Ausserdem hab ich ja sogar gemeint das der eine Vorschlag ziemlich gut ist...



Du kannst mir gerne eine pm schreiben wenn du ein problem hast. mich habe die user dieses threads drum gebeten, das du dich hier raushalten sollst. nachdem du das ja leider nicht von alleine verstanden hast, nachdem dich die user hier bereits darauf angesprochen hatten.

und keine sorge. du wirst sicher nicht mit den jungs verwechselt   

P.S. ich werde ab jetzt jedes weitere posting von dir in diesem thread löschen.


coffee


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Februar 2005)

Hi,
also wotan hab ich schon bescheid gesagt das ich nur als betreuer in frage komme,wollte ja event. selber fahren klappt aber aus verschiedenen gründen nicht.
Ich event. freitag schon anreisen damit man wenigstens nen gescheiten platz hat und nich erst durch die halbe olympiahalle und zich treppen laufen muss


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Februar 2005)

So Leute mal wieder was zum Thema... .leider hat uns nummer acht (Vladimir) so schnell er zu uns gekommen ist, auch leider wieder verlassen.... wenn ihr also noch jemanden kennt, der gerne mitwill - hier ist die richtige adresse.

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2005)

Schade,
ich werde meinen potentiellen Kandidaten anrufen...
lowfat


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2005)

Ich habe ihm auf den Anrufi gequakt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihm auf den Anrufi gequakt.



ich hoffe aber erfolgreicher als vorhin bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihm auf den Anrufi gequakt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.



...gequakt? Ich glaube ich kenne ihn.... Howard?  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## schlupp (8. Februar 2005)

Ich hätte auch noch jemanden in Petto. Müßte nur vorher wissen, ob Euer Mister X will und oder kann, ansonsten werde ich mich direkt an die Strippe setzen.

So long

Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (9. Februar 2005)

Ich schätze, Mr. X ist im Moment im (Faschings-)Urlaub und wir werden deshalb keine Aussage von ihm vor dem WE haben.
@ ralf
Telefone sind aber auch eine komplizierte Technik...
@stefan
Carpendale?


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

Also, Mr. X ist noch unentschlossen aber am Nightride in Erlangen interessiert. Wenn Ihr also für München noch Mr. Y und Mr. Z kennt, sprecht sie an.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. März 2005)

bevor ich in ein paar minuten 30 grad mehr aussentemperatur habe: vergesst ihr nicht, dass wir bis ostern den entgültigen entwurf für das rückseitenlogo haben müssen? kümmert sich da jemand darum? ich fand das von florian schonmal ganz gut, nur würde ich die schrift drüber machen und weiss mit schwarzem rand iner runden schrift..... so jetzt aber: arsch in die sonne bringen.
ralf


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr´s.

So, ich habe mich, im Rahmen meines "Trainings" endlich dazu durchgerungen mit dem Bike (zumindest einfach) zur Arbeit zu fahren.   Also ließ ich mich von Frauchen zu Arbeit bringen und fuhr dann am nächsten Morgen um 05.30 mit dem Bike zurück.   Abgesehen davon das es -11°C hatte, Schnee lag und dunkel war, ist es richtig geil gewesen. Aber 30km durch den Wald im tiefen Schnee waren in diesem Moment nicht wirklich lustig.    Hatte Eiskristalle an der Eismaske, am Helm, Handschuh, an allen Stellen wo die Klamotten Atmungsaktiv sind, an den Stellen wo der Atem sich den Weg nach hinten sucht, Raureif am ganzen Bike (außer an der Sigma).... Es war Schei$kalt! So eine Tour freilwillig am Nachmittag, ok, aber nach der Arbeit wenn man nur noch in´s Bett will.....    War in diesem Moment nicht wirklich eine gute Idee.   Also mit dem "Arbeitswegbiken" warten bis der Schnee weg ist und wieder nur an den freien Tagen biken. 
Außerdem plane ich schon irgendwie meinen Schichtplan so das ich mal des öfteren nach N-ER-FÜ-.... komme um mit Euch zu biken. Aber am Wochenende müssen wir erst mal Sockes (Jannebär) Bike etwas schrauben.

Gruß in der Hoffnung auf Tauwetter, Stefan   


.....oder sollte ich das Bike heute wieder mit auf Arbeit nehmen?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. März 2005)

Hi!
Da ich morgen für ne Woche in den sonnigen Süden düse, werde ich wohl an der per Mail angekündigten Abstimmung wegen des Logos fürs Trikot nicht teilnehmen können. Meinen Vorschlag habt ihr alle per mail erhalten, wer will kann gern die Photoshop-Rohdaten für eine weitere Verfeinerung haben. 
Sollte eine Entscheidung für meinen Vorschlag fallen, dann gebt Bescheid, wo ich die Datei in welcher Größe und welchem Dateiformat hinschicken soll!
Viel Spaß daheim!

Übrigens sollten wir für demnächst, jetzt wo das Wetter zunehmend erträglicher wird, mal ne gemeinsame Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Was haltet Ihr von Ostermontag?
Da dürften doch Feiertagsbedingt die Meisten Zeit haben und wir könnten mal was Größeres im Raum Nürnberg oder Würzburg in Angriff nehmen.  

Eine nette Option wäre möglicherweise auch ne Tour am Schwanenberg. Das ist bei Iphofen, liegt direkt neben der A3 und wäre so in etwa  auf halber Strecke zwischen ER und WÜ. Ich bin dort einmal ne Tour gefahren und erinnere mich an sehr schöne Trails und extrem cremige Abfahrten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. März 2005)

bitte schick mir doch deine vorlagen, dawir das wenn VOR ostern abgeben muessen.... ich wollte eigentlich evtl. am o-sotag mit ins altmuehltal fahren und montag fuer familie reservieren.

ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

schlupp hat geschrieben (23.03.2005, für alle die den Erlangen Thread nicht lesen):

Also bin wieder daheim. Bräuchte wenn möglich doch morgen schon die Größen für die Trikots. Habe ich nicht gewußt. also bitte mal herumhören. Wichtig.

ralf


----------



## lowfat (24. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> schlupp hat geschrieben (23.03.2005, für alle die den Erlangen Thread nicht lesen):
> 
> Also bin wieder daheim. Bräuchte wenn möglich doch morgen schon die Größen für die Trikots. Habe ich nicht gewußt. also bitte mal herumhören. Wichtig.
> 
> ralf



lowfat = M


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. März 2005)

@all: die trikots sind jetzt glaube ich durch schlupp auf den weg gebracht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. März 2005)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2005)

der achte mann ... ist nun auchim boot......

schlupp besorg mir mal seine mailadresse.


----------



## Der Jannebär (3. April 2005)

tach, 
ich leb' noch. Bin auch immernoch bei den 24h dabei, hab immer noch keinen PC. 
Aber Stöps hält mich ganz gut auf dem laufenden.

An alle Erlangner und Nürnberger: wenn ihr 'ne Tour macht, sagt mir Bescheid (SMS, oder Mail [wird 1xmal pro Woche abgerufen]), bin noch nich ausgelastet.

Bis denne, vergesst mich nich!


----------



## Florian (4. April 2005)

Hi!
Schön von DIr zu hören, ich hatte tatsächlich schon Zweifel, ob du "abgetaucht" bist. 
Da die Biketreffen hier meist recht spontan abgesprochen werden, wird es per Mail schwierig sein, wenn du so selten online bist. 
Das beste wäre, du verfolgst wann immer möglich die Diskussionen im "nightride"-Thread und klinkst dich selbst ein, wenn du kannst. 
Die Adressliste müsste ja noch existieren (auch wenn ich sie grad nicht finden kann) so dass du dich problemlos an die aktiven Nightrider (zu denen ich baldmöglichst auch wieder gehören werde *versprech*) wenden kannst.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. April 2005)

so, damit der thread nicht ganz in die versenkung
geraet, hier der scan unserer trikots. die vorderseite
bleibt wie gehabt. geldeinsammeln und verteilung 
wird spaeter bekannt gegeben. vorraussichtlich
bekommen wir die dinger anfang mai

sportsgruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. Mai 2005)

Jungens,
meinen Astralkörper dürstet es danach, sich mit einem dieser von internationalen Spitzendesignern entworfenen Fummel zu schmücken. Wann wird es denn soweit sein?
lowfat


----------



## schlupp (15. Mai 2005)

Die Textilen Kunstwerke sind am Samstag im Laden direkt aus Italien eingetrudelt. Werde sie am Mittwoch von dort holen, und dann steht uns für das Rennen rein optisch nichts mehr im Wege.

Freu  freu freu!!!!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2005)

Hey Schlupp,
vielen Dank fürs Anliefern! Paßt und sieht geil aus. 
Ralf
Kohle ist unterwegs
lowfat


----------



## Chri (17. Mai 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Schlupp,
> vielen Dank fürs Anliefern! Paßt und sieht geil aus.
> Ralf
> Kohle ist unterwegs
> lowfat



ja, trikots sind echt stark. die fallen aber ne ganze ecke kleiner aus, als die alten.
schlupp und ich passen grad so rein. seeeehr figurbetont. wie ist das bei dir, lowfat?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Mai 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> schlupp und ich passen grad so rein. seeeehr figurbetont. wie ist das bei dir, lowfat?



wieder ne steilvorlage: 'was für eine figur'??


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> ja, trikots sind echt stark. die fallen aber ne ganze ecke kleiner aus, als die alten.
> schlupp und ich passen grad so rein. seeeehr figurbetont. wie ist das bei dir, lowfat?


Stimmt, die Paßform ist knackisch. Da kommen Eure Astralbodies voll zur Geltung


----------



## Chri (17. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ne steilvorlage: 'was für eine figur'??



warte nur bis du deins bekommen hast. wahrscheinlich siehst du dann auch aus wie ne abgebundene blutwurst. dann lachste nimmer!!!!


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> warte nur bis du deins bekommen hast. wahrscheinlich siehst du dann auch aus wie ne abgebundene blutwurst. dann lachste nimmer!!!!


Hab ich schon. Zum Glück sehe ich in jedem Trikot aus wie ein Wienerle ;-)
Im Enrst: Meins fällt auch klein aus. Ich bin froh, daß ich M genommen hab.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Mai 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon. Zum Glück sehe ich in jedem Trikot aus wie ein Wienerle ;-)
> Im Enrst: Meins fällt auch klein aus. Ich bin froh, daß ich M genommen hab.


leute leute das zeug muss eng sein, darauf fahren die frauen voll ab, vorallem wenn ihr euch noch ein laserschwert an den gürtel hängt....
vor allem koeniginnen bzw senatorinnen stehen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (18. Mai 2005)

Na wenn das mal gutgeht. Ich hab eh schon etwas optimistisch L angegeben... *schwitz*


----------



## lowfat (18. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> leute leute das zeug muss eng sein, darauf fahren die frauen voll ab, vorallem wenn ihr euch noch ein laserschwert an den gürtel hängt....
> vor allem koeniginnen bzw senatorinnen stehen drauf


Da will ich jetzt mal nichts weiter zu sagen, sonst muß Coffee nämlich was zensieren ;-)


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Mai 2005)

Mein Trikot ist da!   

...69 kg Presswurst!   

Die fallen ja wirklich klein aus, und man sieht den STRING durch!   

Danke Ralf, Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Mai 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Trikot ist da!
> 
> ...69 kg Presswurst!
> 
> ...


das war aber mal schnelll!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2005)

So, Trikot Probe gefahren!   

Aber dieses Rot..... ich werd nicht drüber wegkommen! 

Bei jedem Schaufenster... ich dachte noch "...nicht hinschauen...!"   

Aber ich trage es mit Stolz!!!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Mai 2005)

so jungens die trikots sind verteilt und ich denke, dass wir uns nun mal für ne anständige runde zusammenfahren sollten. mein vorschlag wäre der würzburgmarathon (http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/). der stefan und florian sind auch schon dabei... wie stehts mit dem rest?

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Mai 2005)

....Der Jannebär ist auch dabei!  

Ich hoffe nur schwer meine Kieferhöhle ist bis dahin verheilt!    ...wieder ein Grund nur die 45 km zu fahren.    Aber lieber die gut durchstehen als sich überschätzen!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Florian (24. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch auf die 45km gemeldet. V.a. weil die nun wirklich hart genug sind. 
Ich bin das Teil im letzten Jahr mitgefahren und kann sagen: Die Strecke ist sehr schön, aber die die sie ausgewählt haben, sind offensichtlich sadistisch veranlagt; es gibt außer im Start/Zielbereich wirklich nahezu keine Stelle ohne Gefälle oder Steigung. Meistens sogar ziemlich steil.
Organisation war letztes Jahr sehr gut und die Strecke ist mit etlichen wirklich interessanten Trails gespickt. 
Im Halbdelirium auf der zweiten Runde möchte ich so einige der Abfahrten nicht fahren müssen. 
Also los! Meldet euch an!


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Mai 2005)

..ja noch so ein maso-Fan! 

Ich bin die Strecke dieses Jahr schon gefahren, sie ist bis auf ein paar wenige Stellen die selbe wie letztes Jahr. Auch wieder mit den zwei Stufen.... dem Geländer.... und auch der fiesen Steigung mit dem "Kopfsteinpflaster", wenn man die Brocken noch so nennen kann.
Großes Lob an die Leute die sich die Mühe machen überhaupt sowas zu organisieren!

Ich freue mich drauf...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## lowfat (24. Mai 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch auf die 45km gemeldet. V.a. weil die nun wirklich hart genug sind.
> Ich bin das Teil im letzten Jahr mitgefahren und kann sagen: Die Strecke ist sehr schön, aber die die sie ausgewählt haben, sind offensichtlich sadistisch veranlagt; es gibt außer im Start/Zielbereich wirklich nahezu keine Stelle ohne Gefälle oder Steigung. Meistens sogar ziemlich steil.
> Organisation war letztes Jahr sehr gut und die Strecke ist mit etlichen wirklich interessanten Trails gespickt.
> Im Halbdelirium auf der zweiten Runde möchte ich so einige der Abfahrten nicht fahren müssen.
> Also los! Meldet euch an!


Klingt genau richtig für meinen Geschmack. Ich werds im Familienministerium beantragen. Antwort folgt.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Mai 2005)

auch wenn ich weiss, dass gleich dem schlupp sein herz weint:
mein neues Rad ist fertig !!!
schauts euch an und weint....

gebrauchsdauer: 1:20
kilometerstand  : 30

macht echt spass, schaltet und wackelt nicht mehr so..
leider macht es komische geraeusche, kann aber am staub liegen














jetzt mach ich euch alle platt !!

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (24. Mai 2005)

Gratuliere! Neu und schon ordentlich eingesaut. So musses sein! Saubere Räder sind was für Tennisspieler.    Ich freu mich auf die erste gemeinsame Tour.
lowfat


----------



## ND! (30. Mai 2005)

wow!
sieht echt cool aus! 



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mach ich euch alle platt !!


als wenn du dafür den neuen rahmen gebraucht hättest  (zumindest für mich nicht   )


----------



## lowfat (8. Juni 2005)

So Jungs,
jetzt sind es noch gut zwei Wochen und wir müssen noch einiges organisieren. Treffpunkt Sonntag 12.6.2005 9:30 am Schmausenbuck (Hotel Tiergarten) in Nürnberg
Da können wir alles nötig besprechen und ein Spaßründchen fahren.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Florian (8. Juni 2005)

So früh am Morgen?

Na gut, bin dabei!


----------



## sunflower (8. Juni 2005)

Sooo, muss ich doch mal kurz petzen! Ihr habt ja jetzt quasi ein prominentes Maskottchen! Stefans Kleinste ist jetzt berühmt!  

Der Wonneproppen von S. 8 ! So zu bewundern in der aktuellen MB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich weiss, dass gleich dem schlupp sein herz weint:
> mein neues Rad ist fertig !!!
> schauts euch an und weint....
> 
> ...



Geilomat...shit wo hast du den 2004 Rahmen aufgetrieben???
endlich mal kein Racebike von der Stange  

Wotan ich hab ne bitte...wann seit ihr denn mal wieder am Hetzi?
weil jemand könnte mal mit seinen Garmin die drei DH Strecken katalogisieren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Juni 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Geilomat...shit wo hast du den 2004 Rahmen aufgetrieben???
> endlich mal kein Racebike von der Stange
> 
> Wotan ich hab ne bitte...wann seit ihr denn mal wieder am Hetzi?
> weil jemand könnte mal mit seinen Garmin die drei DH Strecken katalogisieren.



den rahmen hat der schlupp besorgt..... ist zwar leider bunt, aber fährt ganz gut....

wenn wir wieder am hetzi sind, dann sag ich dir bescheid. diese woche wird es aber nix.


----------



## lowfat (10. Juni 2005)

Gibt es sonst noch jemanden aus dem Team, der am Sonntag etwas zum Gelingen des Events beitragen möchte?


----------



## Florian (10. Juni 2005)

Mitradeln wird für mich am Sonntag vermutlich zeitlich zu eng, aber ich würd schon zum Besprechen vorbeikommen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Juni 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Mitradeln wird für mich am Sonntag vermutlich zeitlich zu eng, aber ich würd schon zum Besprechen vorbeikommen!




tja, die WÜ leute sind entschuldigt, chris ist auch wegund schlupp schweigt sich momentan aus .-(

ich denke wir sind zu dritt, aber machmer trotzdem mal, da wir sonst nicht mehr hinterherkommen. wenn kein anderer da ist, dann sagen wir wos langgeht. die euphorie war am anfang halt doch a weng hoch (******** bin ich heut fraenkisch und das wo ich gerade drei stunden rheingold über mich ergehen lassen musste)

Bis So Ralf


----------



## lowfat (11. Juni 2005)

Schlupp ist im Urlaub. Dann ziehmers halt zu dritt durch. 
Wettermäßig bin stimme ich Dir voll zu. Hast Du die Flasche Glühwein noch? Ich bring den Kocher mit


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Juni 2005)

stimmt etz wo dus sagst, schlupp hat mal was erwaehnt.

wenn morgen der florian nicht mit auf die runde geht, koennen
wir ja mal unsere kanteneinheit machen. ich hab heute den nachmittag
damit verbracht ein paar schoene stellen zu finden........
wir sollten uns dann auch langsam mal an die holzrampe im wald
machen...


----------



## Florian (11. Juni 2005)

Könnt ihr mir denn dann eine christlichere Zeit als 9:30 anbieten?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Juni 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir denn dann eine christlichere Zeit als 9:30 anbieten?


naja ist halt familienfreundlich........ so sind wir spätestens gegen 13h zurück
....... ich würde gerne 9:30 machen, die sachen bereden und dann einfach ein wenig am buck rummachen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Juni 2005)

@florian, deine SMS ist wirklich bei mir im keller verloren gegangen, hab sie 
erst bemerkt, als ich dann wieder daheim war

@all: der low und ich haben heute mal soetwas  wie eine liste gemacht, was wir wohl brauchen werden und wer was mitbringen kann. low wird sie bei gegebener zeit in die runde schicken und dann sollten sich alle bald mal dazu aeussern. hat jemand irgendeine möglichkeit ein groesseres gefaehrt zu besorgen, sodass wir nicht alle mit dem eigenen wagen fahren muessen?

@lowfat: ich musste heute abend gleich nochmal los, die umsetzabfahrt nochmal machen... ist tierisch gut. kommt auch auf den filmchen gut raus (leider nicht die steilheit), besonders schoen, wenn man sich die teile rückwärts ansieht....

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (12. Juni 2005)

@wotan:
Die mail an alle ist raus. Habe sie Dir zuerst leider nur in die Firma geschickt. web.de habe ich gerade nachgeholt.
Die Umsetzabfahrt ist wirklich gut. Da hast Du einen guten Blick gehabt. Die Stelle zwischen den Steinen knacken wir auch noch!

@alle, die heute am Buck waren
Irgendjemand hat doch Bilder am Northshore gemacht, oder? Ich habe Interesse!


----------



## blacksurf (12. Juni 2005)

@alle, die heute am Buck waren
Irgendjemand hat doch Bilder am Northshore gemacht, oder? Ich habe Interesse![/QUOTE]


hi lowfat *Respekt*
Rpo hat dich glaube ich fotografiert, schick ihm eine PM!


----------



## blacksurf (13. Juni 2005)

genauer rpo35!


----------



## lowfat (13. Juni 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> genauer rpo35!


Danke für den Tipp!
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Juni 2005)

Also Jungens,

dann lassen wir unseren Thread zum letzten Mal (dieses Jahr?) aufleuchten.

Zu allererst: EIN VERDAMMT DICKES LOB an UNS ALLE. Die letzten zwei Tage 
waren eine absolut spitzensache (wenngleich die Stimmung gestern Abend 
bedingt durch die müdigkeit ein wenig gereizt war). 
Wir haben ALLE eine Superleistung gezeigt und wie ich finde völlig zurecht 
den 5'ten PLATZ geschafft. lasst euch das auf der Zunge zergehen, dafür,
 dass wir mit keinerlei erwartung ausser spass angetreten sind, eigentlich nie
 zusammen trainiert haben, war es eine superleistung (ich kanns nicht oft
 genug sagen). wenn man nochmal die zwei profiteams auf platz eins und 
zwei abzieht, dann sind wir sozusagen auch aufs virtuelle treppchen gefahren
 (->Shaun, wir haben also auch an dich gedacht und somit den logoklau 
gerechtfertigt hoffe ich).

Alles in allem super: acht Leute und unsere Zeiten liegen im 
dreiminutenkoridor auf 24 Stunden ------------ ich finde es super

dank nochmal an die beteiligten und besonders an Michael, der ungeplant
noch zwei wahnsinnsrunden hingelegt hat.






Danke Danke Danke und brecht euch nix
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (27. Juni 2005)

hi 
ich kann mich ralf nur anschliessen. wir haben wirklich slle super gearbeitet
und die lorbeeren sollte wir nun auch geniessen.
*unter die top 5 zu fahren*, damit hatte keiner wohl gerechnet und darum finde ich dieses ergebnis umso toller!!

wer´s immer noch net glauben kann, kanns hier schwarz auf weiss sehen und staunen: http://www.sog-events.de/Events/8erTeamgross.pdf

also, dann erholt euch mal alle gut...






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


Chris


----------



## sunflower (27. Juni 2005)

Ja suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!
   

Da bin ich doch gleich ne Runde mit stolz auf euch!  Mindestens
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO viel!


----------



## Frazer (27. Juni 2005)

Na, auch von mir:

meinen Glückwunsch an euch alle, Jungs. Eine klasse Leistung!!!   

 


Und erholt euch mal schön.


----------



## ND! (27. Juni 2005)

ich werd verrückt  

das is ja ne hammer-leistung! herzlichen glückwunsch euch allen und RESPEKT!

ausführliche berichte erwarte ich auf der nächsten tour oder im biergarten


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2005)

...möchte mich auch noch mal anschließen. Jetzt, wo ich mich körperlich etwas erholt habe (zum Glück ging es nicht nur mir Schieße!) denke ich gerne zurück! Trotz winzigen Mißverständnissen am Ende war es der absolut beste Tag meiner MTB-Kariere. Danke an alle die mitfuhren und diese Leistung möglich machten! Ihr seid SPITZE!   

Gruß, Stefan!   

...werde die nächsten Minuten ein paar ( ~41) der "schärfsten" Fotos in der Galerie hochladen....


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2005)

Shit..... ich hätte die Fotos vorher drehen sollen!   
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...check=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500  

....naja, Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Florian (27. Juni 2005)

Sehr gute Bilder!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juni 2005)

klasse bilder !! aber gibts irgendwo eins wo ich auch mal fahrend drauf bin??


----------



## sunflower (28. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> klasse bilder !! aber gibts irgendwo eins wo ich auch mal fahrend drauf bin??


Haha! Du bist entlarvt! Hast wohl doch nur bei einschlägig bekannten Brauereien rumgehangen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> klasse bilder !! aber gibts irgendwo eins wo ich auch mal fahrend drauf bin??



....ja klar gibbet das! Hab ich es nicht hochgeladen?    Naja, bei 240 Bildern kann das passieren, es folgt dann heute Abend noch! Versprochen!!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlurry (28. Juni 2005)

echt schöne bilder!!


----------



## McFlurry (28. Juni 2005)

also ich werd mal noch ein bißchen üben müssen, seine fotos sind ja viel besser als die die ich gemacht hab!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2005)

...so, hab es dann doch noch schnell gemacht! Zur Ehrenrettung von einem Mitfahrer!   
Waren wirklich qualitativ nicht die "schärfsten", aber das lag dann wohl am Motiv!   
Bitte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141976/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141975/size/medium/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141973/size/medium/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141972/size/medium/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141971/size/medium/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141970/size/medium/cat/500/page/1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141969/size/medium/cat/500/page/1

So, jetzt muß ich allerdings düsen..........

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juni 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/141976/cat/500/page/1



danke. 
hoehoe.... lag wohl daran, dass ich auf dem bild schon fuenf weizen hatte


----------



## Chri (28. Juni 2005)

...die fotos sind echt gut.
ich werd später auch mal schnell die schönsten ins netz stellen.


----------



## lowfat (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
auch von mir nochmal ein DANKE an alle. Das war eine Superaktion. 5 Platz. Wer hätte das gedacht.
Meine Beine fühlen sich super an. Nur wenn ich die Augen schließe, fahre ich immer noch den Hügel am Schwimmstadion rauf und die Wellen runter. GEIL!
Die Bilder kann ich mit erst in Ruhe ansehen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Hier kostet die Minute...
lowfat


----------



## Chri (28. Juni 2005)

also, einige der fotos sind online. 
begutachtung unter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/35951

viel spaß.
chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Juni 2005)

junge junge ganz schoen verbissen meine jungs:

http://www.four-foto.de/fotogalerie/select.php?id=32&search=1&page=1&startnummer=8076


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2005)

guten morgen,

da habt ihr ja ein ganz schönes ding gerissen ;-) herzlichen glückwunsch an euch alle die dabei waren und mitgewirkt haben. weiter so.

echt voller respekt.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Juli 2005)

Nach 2 Wochen vom Deich gucken bin ich nu wieder da. 
Gibt es noch mehr Bilder als hier online sind? Ich habe sie alle runtergesaugt und würde für jedes Teammitglied eine CD brennen.
@ coffee
der Wahnsinn geht weiter... Schlupp, Wotan und ich fahren die 24h von Ruhpolding in 2er Teams...


----------

